# What to use to stick up decorations indoors



## Bergerqueen (Oct 13, 2013)

*How to hang indoor items*



nycisbliss said:


> Hi, everyone!
> I'm new here, been lurking for a few days. I was wondering what you all use to put up your indoor decorations, like spiderwebs, etc. We have thick, clear tape and the blue tacky stuff, but everything keeps falling down. We have a TON of stuff to hang and it never lasts longer than overnight before it falls down. Any tips?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I just started using the removable picture hanging clips. They are small, clear, and haven't fallen off (yet)... Worked especially well for a hanging spider with long paper legs, will try to post a pic.


----------



## RiverBoarder (Oct 9, 2007)

I use pushpins for almost everything indoors.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Jan 17, 2013)

We use pushpins and fishing line- sometimes we can get away with a small nail in the top edge of a door frame or two with fishing line strung between them.


----------



## kMG (Sep 6, 2009)

*3M Removable Hooks Left Holes Everywhere!*



nycisbliss said:


> Hi, everyone!
> I'm new here, been lurking for a few days. I was wondering what you all use to put up your indoor decorations, like spiderwebs, etc. We have thick, clear tape and the blue tacky stuff, but everything keeps falling down. We have a TON of stuff to hang and it never lasts longer than overnight before it falls down. Any tips?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I used 3M Removable Hooks to hang Pirate Fabric all over my ceilings a few years back and it left holes everywhere! I followed the instructions (as did my husband) on how to remove them, but every single one took off part of the ceiling. I had to have someone in to fix all the holes. It's hard to find something that will last but not ruin your walls as well!


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

My husband has used 3M hooks for years in his hotel rooms (he spends LOTS of time in hotels) without any damage. I've used them without damage to my doors and walls. But the paint was always semi-gloss, I think. Ceilings aren't paint. I never thought of using them on a ceiling. Now I won't. I have not used them on wood finish either.


----------



## 89Lt1 (Oct 17, 2011)

kMG said:


> I used 3M Removable Hooks to hang Pirate Fabric all over my ceilings a few years back and it left holes everywhere! I followed the instructions (as did my husband) on how to remove them, but every single one took off part of the ceiling. I had to have someone in to fix all the holes. It's hard to find something that will last but not ruin your walls as well!


that's weird. what kind of ceiling do you have? i have used the 3M clips on my ceiling without any problems. But when i moved into my place i had the popcorn ceilings scraped and painted with a semi-gloss (usually ceilings are semi gloss, i think code requires that they be for over the kitchen and they just keep the same paint throughout the house)

I could definitely see the adhesive ripping some of the popcorn ceiling texture off.


----------

